# Nom de la police



## Christophe31 (24 Avril 2010)

Je recherche le nom de la police système utilisée dans ce desk, posté pat Stark dans Nos desktop





Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Avril 2010)

Amusant
car chez moi je n'y vois aucune police

sinon tu as des tonnes de gadgets qui permettent de retrouver des polices ( y compris avec une image)

ou même tout simplement demander par mp à la personne concernée


----------



## Nick936 (24 Avril 2010)

Oui, je confirme il n'y a pas de police sur ton image :s

Voici un site, qui te permettra de retrouver une police à partir d'une image : http://new.myfonts.com/WhatTheFont/

A+


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Avril 2010)

Merci pour votre aide, mais je comprends pas pourquoi vous ne trouvez pas de police. Cliquez sur l'image vous ouvre une autre image ou je cherche la police de la barre de menu.

Pour le MP à Stark, j'y api pensé mais il ne sait plus le nom de cette police.

J'ai essayé avec WhatTheFont en sélectionnant uniquement la barre de menu -> ça ne marche pas


----------



## pascalformac (24 Avril 2010)

m'enfin 
tu postes un machin en disant regardez et tu n'as PAS expliquer qu'il fallait cliquer et  resoudre une énigme

( et d'ailleurs autant poster la VRAIE capture ou le lien du fil sur macg)

Pour faire si compliqué t'as du etre boyscout- responsable jeu de piste,  c'est pas possible ...


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Avril 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> m'enfin
> tu postes un machin en disant regardez et tu n'as PAS expliquer qu'il fallait cliquer et  resoudre une énigme
> 
> ( et d'ailleurs autant poster la VRAIE capture ou le lien du fil sur macg)
> ...



Non, je suis simplement chef de service.....


----------



## Deleted member 156792 (24 Avril 2010)

Le font s'appelle NeutraFace. En l'occurence, sur ce screenshot c'est NeutraLightSC et NeutrabookSC, si je me souviens bien.


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Avril 2010)

OK merci je vais chercher.


----------



## scherel (24 Avril 2010)

Je trouve pas ça compliqué à comprendre....

Avec la phrase au-dessus tu cliques sur l'image tu vois bien que la police n'est pas la police normale du coup CQFD.

Le boy-scout explique plutôt bien à mon goût...


----------



## starck (24 Avril 2010)

Lihe a dit:


> Le font s'appelle NeutraFace. En l'occurence, sur ce screenshot c'est NeutraLightSC et NeutrabookSC, si je me souviens bien.



C est exact, désolé de ne pas avoir répondu plus tôt


----------



## Deleted member 156792 (24 Avril 2010)

Mais bon, la encore il faut être "débrouillard", je sais pas si c'est dans tes cordes christophe.


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Avril 2010)

Je comprends pas l'allusion de Lihe 

J'ai pas trouvé cette police au format ttf, je l'ai trouvé en .otf et quand je veux m'en servir c'est illisible (trop petite). Quelqu'un sait-il où la trouver en .ttf ou peut-il la mettre en lien SVP ?

PS : je veux m'en servir pour changer la police système.


----------



## starck (25 Avril 2010)

Tu as essayé le tuto de Lihe ?

&#8226;Tuto&#8226;


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Avril 2010)

Oui mais j'ai le meme problème que toi, elle est toute petite une fois installée. Comment as-tu fais et peux m'envoyé le police en version ttf ?


----------



## starck (29 Avril 2010)

&#8226;Font Neutra&#8226;

Et voila l ami


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Avril 2010)

starck a dit:


> Font Neutra
> 
> Et voila l ami



Super, merci !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2010)

C'est pas une police payante ?


----------



## Deleted member 156792 (29 Avril 2010)

ah.. il semblerai que corentin non plus n'a pas compris mon allusion 

:hein:


----------



## starck (2 Mai 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> C'est pas une police payante ?



Aucune idée...


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2010)

J'ai fais une bétise.....:rose:, j'ai pas fais une copie de la police système d'origine avant de la changer, je veux revenir en arrière et là impossible. Quelqu'un peut-il me mettre en lien la police Lucida Grande Regular et Bold ? SVP


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2010)

Voilà .


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2010)

Merci


----------

